
Successful companies know that UX design is never done - mthence
https://www.thence.co/ux-design/successful-companies-know-that-ux-design-is-never-done/
======
jones1618
Forgive me, I read that title cynically as "Successful companies know that UX
design doesn't get done." I've been at too many companies that throw
requirements at the wall and then say "oh, yeah, and make it easy to use" and
then allocate zero time to design or prototype it.

